# Afghanistan supply lines threatened by airbase eviction order



## RackMaster (Feb 20, 2009)

This is starting to seem like the Russians will soon have the monopoly on the supply lines going in to Afghanistan...  I wonder if they are up to some dirty tricks... :uhh:

Wouldn't surprise me at all. 



> *Afghanistan supply lines threatened by airbase eviction order*
> 
> *Kyrgyzstan gives U.S. forces 180 days to leave Central Asia transit base*
> 
> ...


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 20, 2009)

Putin scored a major victory here, and the MSM/Dems won't say shit because it puts Barry O in a bad light.

They can mitugate, but it does hamper some things.


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2009)

This is going to rock! Your operating cost for OEF just went (or will go) up.


----------



## pardus (Feb 20, 2009)

The Mil news channel had a piece on this today, Gates was saying, things are in negotiation and that they are talking about paying more to the govt of Kyrgyzstan to keep the base open.


----------



## car (Feb 20, 2009)

pardus762 said:


> The Mil news channel had a piece on this today, Gates was saying, things are in negotiation and that they are talking about paying more to the govt of Kyrgyzstan to keep the base open.



Yep! That's that's the word I'm hearing.....but I could be mis-informed.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 21, 2009)

Fuck em!


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 21, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Fuck em!



That solves the issue how?

problem is the dems have spent the last 6 plus years making trouble with host nations, and they now have to live with the environment they created.

Now if your Fuck em applies to Nancy P and Harry R, I agree.


----------

